# Prosperity Gospel in Deut



## HAS (May 3, 2011)

I have an attender at our church who says that Deut 8:18 teaches that wealth (and health, etc) given by God confirms the covenant, so we should all be healthy and wealthy. As I look at that scripture, I see that the covenant referred to could be either the Mosaic or Abrahamic. If it's the Mosaic, it's passed away, according to Hebrews 8. But if it's the Abrahamic, does it pertain to us today? What do you think?

Hardy
Pastor
New Covenant Church
Auburn Hills, MI
SBC/Reformed Baptist


----------



## Poimen (May 3, 2011)

If this verse means that God intended everyone of His people to be rich then why did He declare in the law that some would (always) be poor? (see Deuteronomy 15).


----------



## Andres (May 3, 2011)

So then I guess the Apostle Paul and our Lord Himself were "outside the covenant", as neither of them were ever wealthy by earthly standards. In addition to what Josh has already said so well, impress upon your member how we are to properly read and understand scripture. Explain to him that doctrines based upon one verse of scripture ripped out of it's context are almost always incorrect, and instead we are to interpret scripture with scripture. With correct exegesis and of course the illumination of the Spirit, I am confident he will come to understand the proper place of both covenants and wealth.


----------



## HAS (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the input so far. I have read up on the Prosperity Gospel quite a bit and I am fully convinced it's a false teaching. And you're right, Jesus had no place to lay His own head, and certainly John the Baptist was no millionaire. But how do you account for the reference to the covenant in Deut 8:18? Proverbs is chock full of verses saying that God will bless the one who obeys him and/or works hard. Is God saying that New Covenant Christians should obey Him and therefore become wealthy? (Of course, that didn't work for Jesus, but for the sake of argument, let's ignore that elephant in the room.)

Hardy
Pastor
New Covenant Church
Auburn Hills, MI
SBC/Reformed Baptist


----------



## HAS (May 3, 2011)

Very good point, Josh

Hardy
Pastor
New Covenant Church
Auburn Hills, MI
SBC/Reformed Baptist


----------



## Andres (May 3, 2011)

HAS said:


> Proverbs is chock full of verses saying that God will bless the one who obeys him and/or works hard.



To say that someone will be blessed by working hard is just common sense. We don't need to overspiritualize it.


----------

